# Ted Greene (1993) 2 hour long seminar



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of music theory, great playing, beautiful tone presented with a interesting sense of humour.

ENJOY! (Most of the theory was "way over my head" but I enjoyed it.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a photocopy of a Ted Greene book. Many of those chords lie beyond the reach of my fingers. But I can dream.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I picked up one of his chord books at a garage sale once, didn't look into it for a long time. When I did, I wasn't sure what I was looking at.

That was quite a few years ago. I will watch this and see where I am at these days.

Thanks for posting.
C


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I think there are 4 books. First, and seen more often, is Chord Chemistry. Greene at one point later in his life referred to it as "Chord Catastrophe". 
There's a lot of great info in it but the bazzilion chord charts showing every possible way to play a chord sends people down a frustrating path. Most of us don't really have instant recall to remember all those shapes. A better approach - which is covered, to be fair- is to spend more time on explaining how to build a chord from anywhere on the fretboard. That book has a 'here's a bunch of fish to eat' vibe rather than 'here's how you catch a fish'.


----------

